

Does anyone knows of a good mobile address book backup service? - rokhayakebe


======
KB
I know a few of the major carriers offer this type of service for a monthly
fee. I suppose you could look into that, however there's a build in flaw to
this model.

If you use a carrier's backup service for your address/contact list, you can
only use that with phones from that particular service. For example, you could
transfer information from one AT&T Wireless phone to another AT&T phone, but
you wouldn't be able to move data from a AT&T phone to a Nextel phone. I've
seen some third-party devices out there that will help you move contacts from
one service to another, but I haven't seen backup service that will allows for
this functionality without manual (hardware or PC software) intervention.

------
altay
If you've got a Sony-Ericcson phone, you can use Float's Mobile Agent. It's
open source. Lets you download/upload your contacts, texts, photos, etc. via
bluetooth.

It can also do cool-in-theory but useless-in-practice things like use your
phone as a remote control for your mouse or monitor the temperature of your
phone battery (???). Oh, I think it'll fade the music and pop up caller ID on
your computer if you get a call.

Main page: <http://fma.sourceforge.net/index2.htm> List of supported devices:
<http://fma.wiki.sourceforge.net/Supported+devices>

------
flybird
I have looked into this opportunity two years ago. here are my research: 1)
USA carriers like Verizon offers a service charging $5 a month to backup
contact 2) Carriers in China offers for free. But you have to input them
first. But you can query your contact book using SMS. I assume their online
contact book sync with your Outlook 3) In 3G, there is a mobile contact book
XML standard, using which you can sync with any online contact book supporting
that standard on 3G network. There are plenty of startups doing that already
since it's so simple to implement.

------
mikesabat
I'm not sure, but I would check out grandcentral.com

------
ragni
try <http://zyb.com> \- easy sync for any phone

------
danw
iSync on a mac? Or give zyb a try, it's pretty good.

------
rokhayakebe
All good answers. The reason I am asking is because we made such a software
for java phones ( and we can port it to more phones) and I was wondering if
that feature is enough to launch a startup around it. What do you think

~~~
Keios
Not just the backup.Maybe you can strech it by allowing a user to upload her
address book to the site. Then the site automatically links everyone on your
phone book to each others profiles and if anyone changes a phone number it has
a cascading effect on everyone who is linked with them - this way phones
numbers stay current easily. Also, you could offer functionality to send
business cards to each other.And maybe even backup text messages. A social
network for phones.

~~~
rokhayakebe
hmmm sounds nice.

